# Help explain 3 bikes in the 2012 line up...



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

CLX 3.0 - Its labeled as "Road Performance" so I am assuming its a upright geometry?
M10s - Its labeled as "Road Racing" so I am assuming its a racing geometry?
CX1-Evo - Its labeled as "Road Performance" so I am assuming its a upright geometry?

My end goal is to get some 'Centuries' under my belt. Colnago has always been my dream bike and even though it may be too much bike... I might as well get something that I will love to get me out there more often.

I have not test ridden any of them but I will once I understand the difference... I will most definitely go out of my way to get one. Just curious if anyone can school me on these frames before I start making long distance trips to test ride them? Please?

I have a few deals on the LBS, in my area, that have good prices on 2011 CLX2.0 Ultegra and a 2011 CX1-Evo with ultegra... but I just want to make sure the what is "the better" bike for long distance? Thx for your time.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i have done 168km with my CX1 and while i cycling over the rough patches, i wish i was on the CLX.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Colnago doesn't have a line similar to Giant's Defy or Specialized's Roubaix. If you need that type of fit (more upright riding position, not upright geametry) you may be better off getting one of those.

If you look at the various Colnago model's geometry

Colnago

The CX-1 has the longest headtube length, but they are all more similar than different. The models you'll looking at are mostly differentiated by material and tortional stiffness, with the M10 being best/stiffest/most expensive and the CLX being least.
All else bing equal the CLX may ride a bit more comfortably,though it doesn't have the absolute high-speed stability of the other two IMO.

The CX-1 bike is good, though the stock wheels are not. Your comfort will have a lot to do with fit and the wheel/tire selection.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

icsloppl said:


> Colnago doesn't have a line *similar to Giant's Defy or Specialized's Roubaix.* .


Ace is marketed as a "comfort" bike, no?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

chaulk61 said:


> Ace is marketed as a "comfort" bike, no?


You are correct sir! Never seen one, but that's sure the market it appears to be aimed at.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like you should go with the CLX 3.0 as it is described as the " top of the Colnago bell curve" meaning most bang for the buck. I recently gave a thorough testing to each of the CX-1 Evo, the M10,and the C59. All are incredibly comfortable bikes and suitable for century riding. Also, I should make clear, I am not a racer -- just a hard riding recreational mortal. I was amazed at the comfort of all the options. As you go up the range, the difference is handling, stiffness, and weight. The M10 is the stiffest laterally and the best pure climbimg bike. The C59 is the best overall bike in my opinion. The CX-1 Evo was amazing for the price point, and my guess is that the CLX 3.0 would handle all your needs and perhaps be the best value. I agree with the point that none of these bikes are quite like the Specialized Roubaix or comparable -- in my opinion, the Colnago bikes are better made and better handling machines and more stable at speed (especially on descents), but not as "cushy" overall as a Roubaix (felt as vertical flex on descents and angry pedal strokes on climbs). In the end, it is all relative to what you are used to. I started out with a $2,000 bike complete (a Bianchi Narone C2C), and it was perfect for me. After 4 years of hard riding, I can now appreciate the subtleties of the better bikes. I went with the C59, and it is truly a dream bike. Depending on what you are currently riding, I don't see how you could go wrong with any of these bikes, but if the goal is the best "century" bike (perhaps somewhat flat courses with lots of cruising) then the CLX 3.0 may be your best bet. I would test the CX-1 Evo and the CLX 3.0. If a price concession can be made in other areas, I would also test the M10 and I personally think you would be sold on that bike (it is amazing) and in my opinion better to put the money in the frame and maybe upgrade groupset later. Good riding. Colorider...


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have the CX-1 and while it is comfortable and very stable, it is not a comfort bike. It was not billed as that to me, so I'm not disappointed, but there are bikes out there that are made to be upright and less rigid. Nonetheless, you won't be disappointed in any of them. I have done centuries on it without any problem. You are going to make concessions with any bike you buy, you just have to decide what is worth more to you.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

My mechanic has a CLX (shop sells Specialized, Cannondale, Cervelo, not Colnago). He says its ride is better than any Specialized or Cannondale because of the stability at speed, the thing I've liked about pretty well any Italian geometry bike I've owned. He's ridden my Colnagos for tests (too big for him to ride distance) and says the CLX is in the same league. Racer friends like CX1 and M10. I'd go CLX if it fits.


----------

